

My startup project: Playground - a requirements capture tool - tomaskohl
http://beta.playground-hq.com/account/signup

======
brm
You could definitely use a screen shot or two on the homepage.

------
tstegart
Oh, and what's with the legal language? Its very anti-customer. You don't need
that there to protect yourself. It just screams "go away."

------
tstegart
What does it do? A little explanation please.

